# What does bottle shock taste like?



## SarahRides (Mar 28, 2012)

So today I opened one of my wines that I had bottled on Saturday/Sunday tonight, and it tastes different, sort of like it has oxidized. I had tasted it a few weeks ago, and it was great! This one was topped off (some weren't, but I had purged the empty space with CO2). Obviously I don't want to open any of the other wines I bottled (and waste a bottle) to find out if they all have this taste to them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah, you know the rules. LOL What kind of wine was it? Do you have an aireator? Try pouring your wine through that and see if that helps it at all. I wouldn't try another bottle for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 28, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah, you know the rules. LOL What kind of wine was it? Do you have an aireator? Try pouring your wine through that and see if that helps it at all. I wouldn't try another bottle for at least 4 weeks.



I figured that it was only 4 days later....I would be safe! I thought it was only 2 weeks? I was hoping to open a few bottles for Easter. I don't own an aerator......it is drinkable, just with "that" sort of hint to it which wasn't there a few weeks ago. It is Muscadine.


----------



## Deezil (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol, impatient much Sarah?  
Only teasing..


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, so maybe just a little bit!


----------



## Brian (Mar 28, 2012)

Sarah what kind of wine is it? That will tell us how long you need to leave it in the bottle before drinking. reds longer whites shorter, kits shorter, juice etc etc etc give us some info..

Sorry just read it.. I would wait a while.. I think Easter is way to early.. you will have that green taste for awhile


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2012)

Sorta like this.......







"The wine tastes disjointed, unpleasant, and unfinished when in a state of bottle shock, but it doesn't taste awful/undrinkable. The phrase most typically used to describe wine currently in bottle shock is "muted." In the forefront are the tannins and the acid, with the fruit hiding somewhere deep in the background. Even more often, the wine throws off odd, reductive aromas."


----------



## SarahRides (Mar 28, 2012)

It's Muscadine made from grapes, It was started just under 6 months ago.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 28, 2012)

SarahRides said:


> It's Muscadine made from grapes, It was started just under 6 months ago.



Well, there's your problem, muscadine is just plain nasty!


----------

